# 100amps off a portable generator??



## Steve Culpepper (Jan 2, 2017)

First off, please excuse my ignorance to all things power. I'm a very technical person but power is my mind's kryptonite. 

I am building out some production equipment in a car hauler trailer. It requires an AC unit on the roof that says it maxes out in worst conditions possible at 1800 watts. I also need some lights and (6) 20amp circuits. 

I see that there are portable generators that go up to about 15,000 watts but I'm not understanding a few things...
1) how do I connect a breaker box to the generator? 
2) these generators look to have 50a connections or 30a connections? How on earth do I get to 120 or 130amps like that??? 

For reference, I'm looking at generators like this: http://www.generac.com/all-products/generators/portable-generators/gp-series/gp15000e?lang=en-US

Thank you!!!
Steve


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Step one is take the time to do a written load calculation list. List all connected equipment and then note which equipment runs continuously and/or simultaneously (for example if three or four electric motors all start at the same time).
This will help you determine the necessary generator size.

Step two will be trailer wiring. Connection to the generator and your service panel will be determined by the unit you select. For example a unit with a 50a/250vac outlet will feed a matching panel with a 50a main breaker. Please have a licensed electrician do this part.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Concur with make a load calculation. Note: That's actual loads, not just a frig is on a 20A breaker, but the actual load allowing for any starting surge if applicable. e.g. My house panel is 200A however power all needed loads nicely with a 30A genset. " (6) 20 Amp circuits is meaningless unless you want to way over spend. Are you only goingto use the genset for power for the trailer or sometimes plug it in to normal AC? You'll probably end up with an arrangement similar to what most of us have in our houses. distribution panel with main breaker, transfer switch or disconnect to isolate generator from incoming AC. 


Again, make a load calculation to determine genset size, then go from there.


Good luck,


----------

